# Fore closure/ property for sale?



## kwmainer (Aug 21, 2009)

... I've just about had it. 

Hubby and I want to purchase acreage/property in Maine. We're pretty nice people, and know full well that there are TONS of folks out there who are to the wall financially and are losing thier farms, etc. Since we're going to purchase, we want to be an 'angel' for someone and help them out of a bad situation. A pre-foreclosure or foreclosure or anything like that. We're even willing to let the current owners stay on their land, or live in their house, etc. in exchange for large amount of cash down and payments to them over time. Heck, we could build our own house on another corner of a 50 acre lot and let the family stay in their own family home 'til they pass on even. Point is, we're wanting to help people. And no, we're not scammers or developers or whatever.  

So... Why is it that all the websites I can find that supposedly list foreclosure and similar real estate... CHARGE you $$ to view the lists? Oh, first they say their free... but then if you want any details, you have to sign up for a monthly charge/give em your credit card and all that. SCAM!!!! 

We're looking to find some acreage in Northern Maine - like Aroostook County, like Littleton, Linneus, Hodgdon, Mars Hill, etc. There's a ton of property listed - but no way to tell if the sellers need a hand or what. I have been calling all over the STATE for THREE weeks now, and like nobody can tell me anything! 

I even went so far as to research which BANKS were in those regions and called THEM up! One of them actually was nice, took my name/# and gave me one lead. The other bank, now get this.... you ready? .... better sit down.... the other bank directed me to a WEBSITE (their own foreclosure site) where IT CHARGES YOU A MONTHLY FEE JUST TO LOOK! 

<steaming> What is WRONG with this picture!!!!!???? I thought that banks were begging to get those properties off their hands. I thought that sellers in financial straights would really want some help... that would be such a win-win situation!  Why the heck should we be charged just for LOOKING to help someone out and doing the bank a favor????? 

Pretty sad. Looks like the only folks we'll be able to help out are the realtors in Aroostook County, Maine. Nothing against realtors, but heck, I'd like rather help out a struggling dairy farmer or a retired hay farmer or something. 

Anybody else out there having this issue? Or am I the only dingbat trying to do something like this? Does anyone know of any truly FREE websites? Or other places to check????  

Okay... rant over... for now.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 22, 2009)

Hats off to you. Problem one is that anyone who doesn't know you would be taking a big gamble giving you info based on 'you are as good as you say you are'. ( somehow that sentence does make sense).

Are you subscribing to the local newspapers? I mean really local...the ones have the "Hay for sale" ads in the classifieds. They often have human interest stories. 

Now that I've taken your word and given you advice, be good for it.


----------



## dakuda (Aug 22, 2009)

I have head (it could be wrong) that banks have lately just been sitting on property after they evict the mortgage holder.  Sometimes they have not even been completing the paperwork, since it is not worth it to their bottom line.  

While I commend your idea, banks may not care enough to even start to help.


----------



## shan2themax (Aug 22, 2009)

go to Home Page - Foreclosure Prevention and Mortgage Assistance | Fannie Mae and see if you can find something there... and then.. go to Homes and Communities - U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) and on the left side click hud homes... pick your state and see what is listed... alot of banks will have a link on their site for repossessions... or try googling bank names with the word foreclosure or reposession.

I personally bought mine from fannie mae... In my area at the time the average home prices was 189,000 I paid 55,000, now mind you it needs work and the like, but I live in a nice neighborhood, the assistant principle of my kids schools lives across the street and such.

You have to act quickly if you find one you like though. Mine had been on the website for just a few hours when I came across it. I drove to it immediately, peaked in all the windows, took pictures and looked at what the other houses had sold for on the street.  I then decided what I was willing to pay, called the realtor made an offer..... he asked if I wanted to go inside before I made the offer and I said no..(he was an hour and twenty minutes away)... I was willing to take it as is with my offer.  So, here I am today.....
Looking back, that was a crazy thing to do, but... I prayed about it and listened, and I felt like it was the right thing for me.

good luck with your search and try out those sites!


----------



## kwmainer (Aug 23, 2009)

slownsteady said:


> Hats off to you. Problem one is that anyone who doesn't know you would be taking a big gamble giving you info based on 'you are as good as you say you are'. ( somehow that sentence does make sense).
> 
> Are you subscribing to the local newspapers? I mean really local...the ones have the "Hay for sale" ads in the classifieds. They often have human interest stories.
> 
> Now that I've taken your word and given you advice, be good for it.



Yes, that's true and you are so right. In this day and age, why should anyone trust anyone based on their word alone? <sigh> I don't think like that... so it's hard to... well... think like that. 

Good advice, thanks. I'm now subscribed to the Bangor Daily and Houlton Pioneer Times online services (such as they are). I'll stay with those for a week or so, and if it's not as informative as the printed version - I'll call up a subscription for that. 

Thanks again...


----------



## kwmainer (Aug 23, 2009)

shan2themax said:


> I personally bought mine from fannie mae... In my area at the time the average home prices was 189,000 I paid 55,000, now mind you it needs work and the like...
> You have to act quickly if you find one you like though. Mine had been on the website for just a few hours when I came across it. I drove to it immediately, peaked in all the windows, took pictures and looked at what the other houses had sold for on the street.  I then decided what I was willing to pay, called the realtor made an offer.....  I prayed about it and listened, and I felt like it was the right thing for me.
> 
> good luck with your search and try out those sites!



wow...what a story. Thanks. I had already tried the USDA Farm program site... thought of HUD, but thought they'd only have houses... no land. I'll go back and see if they have houses WITH land. hum. 

You're right... what you did sounds really gutsy! Glad you prayed, glad you listened and glad you got an answer to prayer! 

That sounds like the best advice yet. Thanks! :trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 23, 2009)

If you are interested in finding a property in need of financial help why not visit some of the local churches and talk to the minister, they usually know a lot of the community needs. Might be worth a try. Just my:2cents:


----------

